# Healthy Weights per Rats Age?



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I would like to keep on my rats' weight, to know when they are starting to get a little chunky...
does anyone have a list of what they should weigh at each age, for both males and females?

I have an estimated 8 month old male, 7 month old male, a 4 month old male, 2 month old females, and an estimated 4 month old female.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

There is really no average weight for a rat since they all vary in sizes. Things can change it such as gender, general size, and even fur or no fur. You should just weigh them every other day for a few weeks until you have an average weight for the rat, than you can tell when there's a change.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I would also like to know that.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I tend to agree with aurag2. I don't think there is so much an average. My adult girls all weigh around 350 gramsish.

I think it's more important to give them as much exercise and out of cage time as you can and feed them a balanced diet really.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My two girls (mother and daughter) both weigh about 360 grams. Gabriel weighs about 10 grams more, and his brother Michael weighs 487. Michael's weight is typical of an adult male rat, the girls' weight is also typical. I would call Gabriel underweight, except that he's got as much meat on his frame proportionally as Michael has on his. In other words, he's not scrawny, just small--if he weighed as much as Michael, he'd be fat.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I've always worried about my girls' weights (sisters). They both weigh around 260 g, which by everything I've read says they are way underweight but they aren't too thin or scrawny by any means. As BigBen said some rats may sound underweight but if they weighed what is called "standard" they'd be overweight.

I'd just keep an eye on their overall proportions. They should be well muscled and slim (not too skinny but not chubby.) They pretty much follow the same rules as cats, where you shouldn't be able to easily feel any bones (ribs, spine, hips.)
If they are eating well, exercising without any trouble (waddling instead of walking/having trouble keeping up with cage mates), and not ominously obese then they're probably fine.

Pretty much, just go with your instincts.


----------



## Rat Lover For Life! (Dec 8, 2020)

One of my family group (mum,daughter,daughter) is heavier and bigger than her mum and sister, but we think she is the youngest of the group. Pls gimme a reply👏👏


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Can you hold her up, take a picture, and post?


----------



## Rat Lover For Life! (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Rat Lover For Life! (Dec 8, 2020)

Rat Lover For Life! said:


> Her name is popcorn


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Popcorn is such a cutie!

The Isamu Rat Care youtube channel has a good video called ["Weight: how to tell if your rats too fat or thin."]

ps. You could have created a new post being that this thread is 8 years old.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Her website also has an article on healthy weight: The Body


----------



## Rat Lover For Life! (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------

